# Diseño e Implementacion de Alarmas Caseras



## aggonzal (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola amigos estoy tratando de hacer esto una forma de Vida ..pero quisiera que me ayuden con el diseño cmpleto de un sistema de Alarma que puede ser hecho con circuiteria tipo PICS TTL cmos ,sensores...no se ..Estudio Ing en Sistemas espec Electronica y e visto todas las materias de la especialiazion ...Por donde empiezo?


----------



## lanselor (Nov 17, 2008)

Empieza por mirar que productos hay en el mercado, que opciones dan, que detectan y de que maneras satisfacen la necesidad del usuario medio en cuanto a seguridad.

Es comun hoy dia que cuando se active una alarma, llame a la policia o a una empresa aseguradora. Envie un mensaje SMS, o etc. Tambien ofrecen conectividad via internet. Etc.

Hacer el control de una alarma es lo más sencillo del mundo con un microcontrolador. El problema es lo demás.

Además, aunque sea bastante triste. El usuario que no sabe de que vá esto. Es encandilado por lucecidas, displays y gagets que, si bien no ayudan a estar más seguros, la vistosidad, puede ser un factor diferenciador.


----------



## aggonzal (Nov 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias amigo experto ....muchas gracias por u consejo ....tienes toda la razon a la vistosidad del  dispositivo incluso podria no llegar a gustarle ....Pero si quiera empezar con un diseño basico ...es decir un modulo con interfaz  en una PC y que si detecta algo envie un mensaje de texto ...creo q por ahi podria empezar....TAl vez una interfaz hecha en vb.net gracias a su versatilidad ...o en asp ...bueno esa es la idea por la quisiera empezar


----------



## lanselor (Nov 19, 2008)

No soy para nada un experto!, creeme.

Vas a trabajar con una interfaz en ordenador?.

Con vistosidad, aparte de al programa me referia a el acabado final y muchas lucecitas indicadoras.

Pero, si vás ha hacerloc con un pc, hay unas maquinas que son como ordenadores de sobremesa, pero muy compactos. Tienen buenas caracteristicas, bastante ram, discoduro soportan XP (Y supongo que Vista), aunque no lo recomiendo.

son muy pequeños, traen lo necesario y son potentes para la mayoria de las aplicaciones que puedes querer crear/generar.  Además, se venden modulos de LCD a color (como los de las pantallas) para montaje. Lo que ahorran una buena cantidad de dinero, en este link las hay, para que te hagas una idea del precio:

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...matchallpartial&N=4294777141+4294954428&Nty=1

Suerte en tu proyecto.


----------

